# '12 Suzuka Grey RS for sale (California)



## QuattroFever (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm moving back home (Puerto Rico) for family reasons, and in order for me to take my RS with me it will cost me a fortune to cover tax fees. It's either "don't think about it and just do it" or.... be conscious and "well it was fun while it last". I've had it since February 2012, always garaged and covered, 2620 miles driven like a trophy, brand new leather smell, non-smoker, only driven with windows down once!!! It includes the following:

1. Aesthetics:
- 3M Venture Shield full protective kit and window tinting professionally installed
- BKS Tuning Custom Fit Indoor Cover
- Zmax Autosport TID Add-on Seat Control Lever Covers
- Carbon Fiber Truth in Engineering license plate holder
- Osir Design MUZZERO SPACE key covers (White/Black)

2. Performance: 91 Octane APR Stage 1 , installed at Ingolstadt West. The ECU tuning is guaranteed to reset to Stock & back to Stage 1 (for dealership warranty). 

3. Audi Maintenance Program; the car has not met neither it's first year not 5,000 miles; therefore, its first service will be done by future owner (maintenance is $0 for 50,000 miles excluding wear & tear items). 

Interested email me at [email protected] for further details

Pictures speak for itself ... Suzuka Grey Metallic/Carbon Fiber Mirrors/ Titanium Package/Technology Package/ Full leather/ Retractable spoiler/ Front license plate delete


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Care to sell just the car cover?


----------



## QuattroFever (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry I'm selling everything together


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

where'd you get the car cover?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...er-Options&p=76816854&viewfull=1#post76816854


----------



## QuattroFever (Sep 5, 2011)

*TTRS price*

Greetings, I posted my RS a few days ago but I never listed sale price.

With all the add-ons plus APR Stage 1....* I'm selling my TTRS for $58,500*. Please be advised there is no consideration for a lower price or trade-ins. I need to payoff the car because I'm moving out the US permanently.

Seriously Interested email me at *[email protected]*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Please use the classifieds sectoin for FS threads.

Thanks.

-Tim


----------

